# More pictures of Ziva and Pumpkin



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Today I finally finished clipping there wing feathers. Now, I didn't clip them too close to the 2ndary line just a quarter of a way cause I was still a bit afraid to cut them to short I lightly set them on a towl and lightly not smothering them with an used towl a corner on there head so they wouldn't be too afraid while I clipped there wings. (Made a big difference on pumpkin he'll hopefully let me pet his neck more)

Here is some more pics....

Did I clip there flight feathers right?


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Love them!
I think you did clip them right but to be honest they are a little scruffy (only a little and sorry if that sounds mean  )
But you see that one is pointed they are meant to be rectangluar i think but if i am wrong sorry, but i think you cut them right well done  I think it is me going OCD but teir is only one scuffy so over all 9 out of 10


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

They are beautiful birds! Is the one on the right grey pied? I was just wondering...


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

mpayjr said:


> They are beautiful birds! Is the one on the right grey pied? I was just wondering...


I'm not sure if Pumpkin's a Pied. I've been calling him a normal gray cause thats what he looks like to me. I know Ziva's a cinamon.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought that because my grey pied has the spots on the back of his head too. Sorry if I'm confused, I'm just trying to practice my recognizing of mutations with tiels. Please be patient with me hahaha....


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

mpayjr said:


> I thought that because my grey pied has the spots on the back of his head too. Sorry if I'm confused, I'm just trying to practice my recognizing of mutations with tiels. Please be patient with me hahaha....


Hehe, it's alright, I never noticed the spots on the back of his head before any ways giggles.


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

that yellow spot on his head mean that he is split to pied


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Cockatiel132 said:


> that yellow spot on his head mean that he is split to pied


alright, and neat, didn't know that he was a split pied.


----------

